# Internet History



## earth_faerie

Hello everyone, I am a noob here and I wish to ask your advice about something.

How do you recover someone's deleted internet history? There is someone in my family who...well, let's just say I am suspicious of their actions online. I'm not sure if they are using a history deleting program, but if they aren't, how can I manually recover their history? This is VERY important, I'd appreciate any help that can be given.


----------



## nomav6

you might want to try some kind of monitoring program, do a search on www.google.com or at www.download.com for internet monitoring


----------



## Jimbob1989

There are programs to recover deleted files as when you delete a file it is actually just hidden untill it is over written which means you can revover it if you get there before the space is used by something else.

Jimbob


----------



## Fure6

How old is the person? the person may not be aware of cookies. Just do a search on your computer like porn or another keyword; naked, boobs, ect. That will search your computer for pictures (if he...i mean the person saved some pictures some where in a folder barried into your hard drive, like i did).

The searching idea is how i got caught...oops!


----------



## Jimbob1989

You may be older than me but you dont think as fast as me, cookies can be deleted as well and someone who knows how to delete history will probably know how to delete cookies. Such programs as i mentioned before can recover deleted files, that is more efficient than fure6's idea.

Jimbob


----------



## Fure6

So jimmy, do you have some experience with deleting internet files? haha! I was just saying an easy (and FREE!) idea that has cought me in the past. I didn't know about cookies until my parents bought "clean sweep" becuase my mom thought it was virus stuff i think.


----------



## Jimbob1989

Has any teenage male not had experience in deleting the files which reveal what you've been doing on the internet. You can get some of the programs for free.

Jimbob


----------



## earth_faerie

Thanks everybody. Luckly the person in question sucks at the internet and is not aware of the existance of cookies, so I checked there - bingo!


----------



## Jimbob1989

What did you find?

Jimbob


----------



## earth_faerie

Just the regular porn, but it could be quite damaging to the person in question!   

By the way, do you have any recommendations as to the best program to use to get rid of trojans? That have already infested a computer? I was going to go for Norton Antivirus but I'm not sure...


----------



## Jimbob1989

You dont need to spend that kind of money. There is a program called "Spybot search & destroy" which is free and that removes trojans. Just do a search in google for the name. I run spybot once a week. You can set it to delete things like cookies aswell.

Jimbob


----------



## earth_faerie

Interesting, thanks. How long (approx) would it take to download? I tried to download a Norton Firewall 30 day free trial yesterday and it took like an hour (although I only have dial-up...  )


----------



## Jimbob1989

I only have dialup. I dont think it is too big but i'm not sure as a friend gave it me. It should be fine. I think it is a little over a megabyte.

Jimbob


----------



## earth_faerie

Ok, thanks. Will do.


----------



## akagore

I agree with jimbob.....been using Spybot for a month now and it is way better than other free spyware programs like adaware....for real time virus monitoring try AVG(google search...first hit)there is a free version...good luck


----------



## Underground_Evo

yea, i think spybot is one of the best programs ever!


----------



## Jimbob1989

Have you all got the recent version? Plus I have adware proffessional. Very good.

Jimbob


----------



## akagore

I just use the freeware versions...good enough for what I get into. But I'm sure adaware's pro version is very comparable


----------



## Jimbob1989

it has an adwatch feature for blocking adware. Thats usefull.

Jimbob


----------

